# Cake and ice cream only birthday party?



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

We're taking DD to Dora Live for her 3rd birthday but still wanted to invite about 6 to ten people over for cake and ice cream and goody bags for the kids. DH is afraid no one will come because it's just cake and ice cream. I could prepare some appetizers too but I'm trying to make this as simple as possible minus the goody bags. Would you be relucatant to show up for just cake and ice cream?


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I come to children's birthday parties to celebrate the child's birthday, not so I can get a free meal. I'd definitely come if it were "just" cake and ice cream".


----------



## jnet24 (Sep 4, 2006)

We did this for a big family party that was just going to be too expensive otherwise. DD's Bday is right before Chirstmas when money gets tight. We didn't have any problems with people not coming. We just made sure to have it at a time where you wouldn't need to eat and let people know to join us for Cake and Ice Cream on the invites. We actually did a cupcake themed party and I frosted up some cupcakes but made a bunch of unfrosted ones and had a cupcake decorating table with frosting I made and sprinkles.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I'll make sure to put on the evite that it's cake and ice cream and goody bags for the little ones. I was thinking 1PM to 3PM since that's usually after lunch at least for us. We normally eat around noon.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

as long as its not right around a meal time, and cake and ice cream would end up as a substitute for a meal. So, a mid-afternoon cake and ice cream? I would come! I would also come if I were able to feed my child a good lunch or dinner before the party, so that we wouldn't miss a meal (I don't really like using cake and ice cream as a meal substitute).

I'm sure people will come! But, having chips and dip isn't a bad thing either.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Good tip Super Single Mama. Yeah, I think I'll have some finger foods/appetizers just in case. I also don't like using treats as a meal substitute either. I was most concerned that it would be concerned bad etiquette or just tacky. I assume most parents assume food will be there. I'll have filling appetizers and a fruit and veggie platter I can get from BJ's. Those should be substantial enough to munch on just in case people haven't had a full meal and then the cake and ice cream. I get so excited about birthdays especially the goody bags!


----------



## tink79 (Jun 9, 2004)

A good number of the parties we've been to lately have been cake and/or icecream only. The only time I have a problem with it is when it's at mealtime and they don't tell me (i.e. no issues with it being at noon but I'd like to know so that I can feed my kiddos something before we go). So yes, I'd definitely go if I were invited.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We do cake and ice cream parties often (well some other treat for my dairy allergic kids). I do state that on the invite though and make sure it's not at a normal meal time so people know there won't be food.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

What's normal mealtime for you guys? DD has lunch around noon and I'd like to invite people over sometime after lunch but hours before dinner. I thought 1-3 would be a safe bet because it's also a few hours before dinner.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know when having more than cake and icecream at a birthday party became the thing. a less than a decade ago, at least in this area, birthday parties were a couple hours in the afternoon, and there was never a meal involved. it seems like birthday parties in general have become way too pumped up.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I would totally come for "just" cake and ice cream. Last year for DS's birthday I took him a few of his friends mini golfing and then had them over for cupcakes and juice, and they had a great time!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I think it sounds great! It's nice when kids can just get together and not have so much structure, too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gbailey*
> 
> What's normal mealtime for you guys? DD has lunch around noon and I'd like to invite people over sometime after lunch but hours before dinner. I thought 1-3 would be a safe bet because it's also a few hours before dinner.


I think 1-3pm is fairly safe, but 2-4 pm, IMO, is even a more obvious "THIS IS NOT A MEAL" time. I don't know the ages of the kids, though, so you might need to take naps into consideration.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limabean*
> 
> I would totally come for "just" cake and ice cream. Last year for DS's birthday I took him a few of his friends mini golfing and then had them over for cupcakes and juice, and they had a great time!


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gbailey*
> 
> What's normal mealtime for you guys? DD has lunch around noon and I'd like to invite people over sometime after lunch but hours before dinner. I thought 1-3 would be a safe bet because it's also a few hours before dinner.


My ds eats lunch between 11-12, and then is ready for a snack by 2. That timing would be perfect for us - he would sleep on the way there, and be fresh and ready to go!

You could always put something on the invite like, "Cake and ice cream will be served, let me know if there are any special dietary needs" - that would make it clear that its not a meal. You could even say that you will have a few snacky things. That said, if I got an invite for a party from 1-3 or 2-4 I wouldn't expect food other than cake.


----------



## ScottyG (Jan 6, 2011)

Cake and ice cream are awesome. Your guests get to party AND eat cake and ice cream? Sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The only kids bday parties I have taken the kids to have been cake and ice cream only. I thought that was how they all where.


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marissamom*
> 
> I don't know when having more than cake and icecream at a birthday party became the thing. a less than a decade ago, at least in this area, birthday parties were a couple hours in the afternoon, and there was never a meal involved. it seems like birthday parties in general have become way too pumped up.


When I was a kid, all birthday parties had a meal. They weren't extravagant otherwise, but they did tend to have food. I think it's more a regional issue. Where we are now, most parties have finger foods and cake/ice cream. Some have only cake & ice cream, and a few have meals.

I personally prefer 2-4 as a time to give people who may want a short rest after lunch to have one.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd be a bit more concerned about having a party for young kids during a typical nap time. I'd definitely serve cake and ice cream. Or just cake and juice/water/milk.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marissamom*
> 
> I don't know when having more than cake and icecream at a birthday party became the thing. a less than a decade ago, at least in this area, birthday parties were a couple hours in the afternoon, and there was never a meal involved. it seems like birthday parties in general have become way too pumped up.


Growing up there was always food at parties, and that was in the early 70s.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the great replies. DH was especially interested in what everyone had to say. We decided 2 to 4 PM and in addition to the cake and ice cream we'll have food to eat as well just nothing too heavy. Now if only those darn Dora tickets would go on sale already so I can get that out of the way.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

My standard is usually:

- the sweet treat of the birthday kid's choice

- a veggie/dip tray

- a cheese/pepperoni/hummus/apples and crackers tray, so there's a little protein to offset the sugar.









And that's it. We had a picnic/beach party for DD last year so we had a little more because we were there for several hours, but it was just a couple light pasta salads and a big fruit salad. I think 2-4 is a great idea and really signals this is not a "meal" party, so I'd definitely come, and definitely make sure my kids had a meal in them at lunch time and were ready for fun and a yummy treat at your place!

Have fun!!!

PS: I'll give a plug here for a different kind of goodie bag. I've had good reviews on the bags I've made recently which consist of a small individual craft project, and a couple yummy eart organic lollipops tied with curling ribbon to tie the bag. I have even used just paper lunchbags with bright ribbons and it looks super cute. And that's it. The parents appreciate not getting a bunch of crappy little trinkets, the kids like the craft, and who doesn't love a lollipop? I usually find a craft kit at the craft store, scan and print out multiple copies of the directions for each bag, and separate the craft so each kid gets one craft.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I am actually having a hard time picturing someone going "oooh, we got an invite for a birthday party! Oh, it's just for cake and ice cream. Nevermind." lol.

I think by communicating that upfront (not because cake and ice cream isn't adequate, but just in case someone might have assumed there would be more, they could be sure to get everyone fed and happy beforehand) you're all set.

The only party that I really kind of depend on them serving food (and they do) is one where we have to travel an hour and a half to get there, plus their parties last hours (like 4). So 7 hours with party and travel is way too much to not have food.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

I think 2-4 sounds perfect for cake & ice cream.

I often do just cake and snacks. But I find that at off meal times no one really eats the snacks. Now I do a veggie tray and individually packaged snaks. That way there's so much less waste but I do have things out for those who want it. They usually last for months afterwards - very convenient for snacks on the go.

My gosh, I never do ice cream - do you think people are offended? LOL. ;-)


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Funny and good tip. Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laohaire*
> 
> I am actually having a hard time picturing someone going "oooh, we got an invite for a birthday party! *Oh, it's just for cake and ice cream. Nevermind." lol*.
> 
> ...


Can I ask which individually packaged snacks you use? Thx.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristyMarie*
> 
> I think 2-4 sounds perfect for cake & ice cream.
> 
> ...


That sounds tasty. Also, love your goodie bag tips. We also don't like to provide dust collectors for the kids. Last year, I found cute reuseable bags at a toy store and I filled them with a Sesame Street toothbrush, two hardcover Sesame Street books, Earth's Best Sesame Street snack, another organic yogurt snack and Sesame Street coloring books, stickers and crayons. I wanted to include a talking Elmo phone too but DH thought vetoed that right away when he saw the price. I love the idea of an individual craft project too. Just an FYI, if you have a Marshall's store near you they almost always have Yummy Earth organic lollipops for a super cheap price. It took me a solid two months to fill her goodie bags with good stuff at a reasonable price last year. The goodie bag shopping is one of my favorite parts of the birthday party planning process.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The4OfUs*
> 
> *My standard is usually:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gbailey*
> 
> Thanks for the great replies. DH was especially interested in what everyone had to say. We decided 2 to 4 PM and in addition to the cake and ice cream we'll have food to eat as well just nothing too heavy. Now if only those darn Dora tickets would go on sale already so I can get that out of the way.


Sounds perfect to me. I'm doing this later today for my DD1, 2:30-4:30, cake and ice cream. My standard snacks are hummus, carrots, crackers, maybe some guac and chips, a fruit, and fresh popcorn or pretzels. Nothing fancy, and always stuff I have on hand, oh and some juice. My oldest is 8, we have 3 kids, and I have only offered a meal at a party once, I almost always do from 2-4 so it clear it is not a meal, this party is held at the gymnastics center and the afternoon party slot is the 2:30-4:30 one. For DD1's 4th birthday she wanted it at the center and the only slot then was 11-1pm so I had to feed people, I just ordered pizzas.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

> ***** ***** *****
> 
> I have no idea why it won't let me type outside of the grey box...
> 
> ...


----------



## dalia (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rochester55901*
> 
> It's cheap and rude especially when people have to travel to go get there. Might as well just send gift in the mail.


No cake and ice-cream for you.

I think it's awesome. I would totally come for cake and ice-cream. Yum!


----------

